# Maximum allowable accounting period in Ireland



## Daddy (25 Feb 2010)

I formed a company on 22/8/08.

I have not yet prepared accounts but have sent in the first annual return in Feb 09 and now the second annual return is due and I intend to extend the Annual Return as far as possible
into this year.

I am wondering is there any specific maximum allowable length of time for a first set of accounts that is allowable in Irish company law from date of incorporation.

e.g if I extend the ARD now say to 31/12/10 it would mean when I go to do the annual Return next December that the accounts can be no older than 9 months.

But my question is then that the first set of accounts would run from 22/8/08 to 31/3/10 being a little over 19 months.   Is this keeping with the law ?
Thanks


----------



## DB74 (25 Feb 2010)

You cannot extend the ARD by more than 6 months which would be 22/08/10 in your case


----------



## RonanC (25 Feb 2010)

Company formed on 22/08/08

First B1 ARD - 22/02/09

NARD - 22/2/10

B73 can only push it forward by 6 months as DB74 says and your next ARD will be 22/08/10.


----------



## Daddy (25 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the correction regarding the ARD extension date.

So 22/8/10 is as far as I can extend it and the accounts can be no older than 9 months back from this date which gives 30/11/09 as my latest accounting year end.

But just wondering is there any company law which states that a first set of accounts must not exceed so many months in duration.

Thanks again.


----------



## DB74 (25 Feb 2010)

Just to clarify - 30/11/09 (actually 22/11/09 but in practice 30/11/09) is the _earliest_ y/e you can have if you want to use an ARD of 22/08/10, not the latest

There is nothing stopping you from having a y/e ending one day before your ARD if you so want

As regards the length of the accounting period, I *think *that there is no legal restriction on the length of accounting period. However you must still comply with the law in terms of the holding of an AGM, namely

First AGM must be within 18 months of incorporation
A set of accounts must be presented at the AGM which cannot predate the AGM by more than 9 months


----------



## RonanC (25 Feb 2010)

An AGM must be held within 18months of incorporation and accounts must be presented to the shareholders at the AGM. 

see [broken link removed]


----------



## Daddy (25 Feb 2010)

Thanks for prompt replies.


----------



## clued-in (1 Mar 2010)

Accounting period can be longer than 12 months. However, your Corporation Tax return has to be 12 months duration so no real benefit of having a longer accounting period.


----------

